# DMT (Dimethyltryptamine)



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone ever tried this drug? It's basically the most potent psychadelic known to man and is present in all living life forms, dmt is what's responsible for you dreaming when you're asleep, it's also pumped out during near death experiences, many people think it's a link to the afterlife

i know DMT is rare so not many have tried it, and maybe even heard of it. DMT is also the ingredient in Ayahuasca, which is a drink some cultures will make, like how some indians use peyote for example. if you don't know what DMT it is a chemical produced by the pineal gland in our brain. it's responsible for our dreams. but also said to be released as we die. the crazy thing is those who use it all have the same experience. i'm not religious, but i am spiritual, and i always said it's impossible to know what happens when we die, if anything at all. a lot of people after doing this, become certain there is a higher power (or god of some sort if that's what you want to call it). it's crazy to think everyone who experiemnts with this has the same experience (trip to hyperspace, and what you see during this) and then if this is experienced when you die, then that's just mind blowing. some say it doesn't have anything to do with dreams or near death experiences though. to be honest i can't even describe it with words, the video below does a good job. and below that is a full documentary (there is a book with the same title) on the chemical called 'DMT: The Spirit Molecule'

it's meant to be some next level life changing ****






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine

the spirit molecule trailer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I have taken it as Ayahuasca


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it isnt recreational and it IS the most powerful hallicingen I have ever taken


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

did you make it yourself? or go to the rainforest? they have these things where you can go to the amazon and take it with the local shaman there and they guide you on a trip


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you also must take more than jurema bark (Mimosa)though bro - you need an MAOI?? as the DMT gets destroey in the gut if you dont

I used peganum hermala in the ad mixture


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bert Stare said:


> did you make it yourself? or go to the rainforest? they have these things where you can go to the amazon and take it with the local shaman there and they guide you on a trip


I'm not fuking Carlos Castaneda - i made it myself....the ingredients are all available online


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i was into all that sh1t for a while bro - i took peyote, mushrooms, ayahuasca........little phsychnautical adventures lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I was reading Stings autobiography he took it in Rio during a spiritual meeting. It is right at the start of the book, and the most amazing read as he goes into detail of what happened.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DMT took me RIGHT off this planet - If you are not mentally used to stuff like this and pretty prepared (as much as you can be) - you could be totally terrified by where you end up - I fuking assure you


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ohhh I want some


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

sounds fvcked up sh1t


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i wont go into details - parts of the experiences on any of these things is very individual - even personal and many are archetypal and common.

DMT allows you to see things that I kid you not - you just cant imagine it let alone dream it....i saw a minute city vevering a few inches in seconds with literally millions of things going on at once that you are aware of............you see a lot of aztec patternations (which is where they got it from) - like paisly patterns belongs to LSD......

A few concepts were hinted at to me thate were utterly terrifying beyond my ability to want to contemplate.....

...

They call it the jungle brew and at the onset of visions....my legs became rooted to a forrest floor with thick vines growing through me......

Oh and you Honk up a LOT on ayahuasca - its part of the experience....they call "The Purge"

It Tastes absolutely vile as well....i made and took it traditionally

Its heavy sh1t lol...but amazing


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Being able to have/control lucid dreams would be the sh1t


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

DMT is the most amazing, mind-blowing experience you can have as a living being. Second only to actually dying I imagine.

Thing is though, 10 minutes after you've come back to 'reality' you won't remember what just happened. It slips away like a dream. I think because what you experience while in the DMT flash is so alien and not able to be downloaded into our earthly languages that you have no way of telling anyone else what you experienced even though while it happened it was MORE real than every day reality.

I could talk about this subject (mushrooms, dmt, psychedelics in general) for days on end. It's my secret passion.

It's quite easy to extract yourself if you know the right place to look. I uploaded a torrent a while back with all the info you need on there. Just search DMT extraction guide. If the seeders are down I can probably send it to you direct it's a tiny txt file.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Think ill stick to Stella.............


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yer extracted it and smoked it. pretty heady stuff. also ate it with syrian rue was much less intense and nicer feeling as i was gentle with the dose.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ash1981 said:


> Being able to have/control lucid dreams would be the sh1t


you can do this without drugs look up lucid dreaming in google.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Good pre-workout supp then?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

pre death more like it.

didnt realize urinal was into this tho...

iff you are starting off mescaline is a good one to go with boil up the cactus made me sick but was very fun.

drugs are bad don't do drugs espesh this trippy **** once you open some doors they can't be closed again.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

sounds amazing stuff


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> iff you are starting off mescaline is a good one to go with boil up the cactus made me sick but was very fun.
> 
> drugs are bad don't do drugs espesh this trippy **** once you open some doors they can't be closed again.


That's terrible advice! Mescaline would not be a good trip for a first timer. Mushrooms at about 3g dried would be a much better option.

Yes you're right mate, drugs are bad let's all stay stupid and ignorant to the truth. Who really needs enlightenment and connection to the love of all existence which is our very essence? Unbound ecstacy and realising your true place in the universe is so overrated. Stick with the good drugs like booze and caffeine. They're legal so they must be good for you!

But in a way you're right, some peoples view of reality is so fragile that they cannot handle something so powerful as these substances. But if you are oopen to new ideas and experiences and don't take life too seriously then you have your workl cut out for you. You can go as deep down the rabbit hole as you wish to go. The question is, can you handle what you might discover?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

anabolik said:


> That's terrible advice! Mescaline would not be a good trip for a first timer. Mushrooms at about 3g dried would be a much better option.
> 
> Yes you're right mate, drugs are bad let's all stay stupid and ignorant to the truth. Who really needs enlightenment and connection to the love of all existence which is our very essence? Unbound ecstacy and realising your true place in the universe is so overrated. Stick with the good drugs like booze and caffeine. They're legal so they must be good for you!
> 
> But in a way you're right, some peoples view of reality is so fragile that they cannot handle something so powerful as these substances. But if you are oopen to new ideas and experiences and don't take life too seriously then you have your workl cut out for you. You can go as deep down the rabbit hole as you wish to go. The question is, can you handle what you might discover?


yer the problem is when you cant handle it or don't fully compute and are left wonder WTF.. lol I'm not againt them jsut that it is maybe not a decision to be taken lightly.

I never got much from mushrooms I ate 3 boxes of Hawaiian in Amsterdam a few years ago mescaline was mild compared to the microdots I was taking at the time.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds from your experiences its to go without miss at least once in a lifetime.very interested into what u all mean by handling the trip, i mean u dont really have a choice once u taken it? and u wont remember the clarity of the trip so what your saying is you could possibly have a horrible 10 min trip then remember if for just that.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> didnt realize urinal was into this


I decided a long time ago I was "into" the truth........once you go looking for that and you mean it.....it finds you. Lol.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

"urinal"

lulz


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I have not taken thisn and would not but i did hear its the bases for the film total recall


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I have read that DMT is highly illegal yet it is naturally occuring within our bodies.

I have read that it is involved whilst we sleep and just before you pass away a significant amount is released into the body.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ive tried salvia a few times and that was odd, and if u take a massive hit of the strongest stuff, its supposed to be as mental and out of this world as dmt. I have got yopo seeds and hawaiian baby woodrose seeds which have been sat there in my house for a while ready to try out, i dont like the idea of being sick on them, which is supposed to definitely happen.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

r_richson said:


> Sounds from your experiences its to go without miss at least once in a lifetime.very interested into what u all mean by handling the trip, i mean u dont really have a choice once u taken it? and u wont remember the clarity of the trip so what your saying is you could possibly have a horrible 10 min trip then remember if for just that.


My mate had a bad trip and never properly came "back". Going to the bottom of the garden into the shrubs thinging he was a general in the war.

Also dropping something onto the carpet and him searching around for it like it was lost forever, describing it like the fibres of the carpet were all standing 20 foot tall and he was there like in a field of carpet fibres swaying round in the wind far above his head

Scary ****


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

and you can buy the ingredients online you say??? tell me more lol (pm pm pm)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You dont take DMT to get high, or a buzz

you take it for the experience or to learn

the pinal gland (sp?) is known to some as 'the third eye'

we are currently having more fluoride pumped into our water in the UK thus dumbing down this gland, take dmt while you can still experience the real effects

i think 90percent of users experience the same sort of thing when using it.. DMT is not like other drugs


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> You dont take DMT to get high, or a buzz
> 
> you take it for the experience or to learn
> 
> ...


Yes I have read this also.

It's a dumbing down agent used by the nazis to make their prisoners more dosile and easily controlled.

Dead sea salt baths help, I use them and have read their benefits. The dead sea salt pulls heavy metal and toxins out of the body and help clear the pineal gland


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yes I have read this also.
> 
> It's a dumbing down agent used by the nazis to make their prisoners more dosile and easily controlled.
> 
> Dead sea salt baths help, I use them and have read their benefits. The dead sea salt pulls heavy metal and toxins out of the body and help clear the pineal gland


is this just a type of salt you add to your normal bath?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

sounds like mad sh1t to me, but very interesting


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> is this just a type of salt you add to your normal bath?


Yes, its highly concentrated so a good cupful or 2 will be plenty.

I forget which I site I get it from but I like how clean it makes you feel inside and my mind runs smoother.

Just dead sea salt though no other salts for me anyway due to other salts that are mined deep underground and can have radiation linked to them.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA is dmt anything like salvia haha


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

big steve said:


> sounds like mad sh1t to me, but very interesting


x2


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow iv always been intrigued but I'm actually worried about what I may see, I used to freak out on skunk when I tried it a few times and the stuff I was thinking/imagining was insane so let alone this stuff or anything similar for that matter


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I decided a long time ago I was "into" the truth........once you go looking for that and you mean it.....it finds you. Lol.


interesting....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have been looking into this after Joe Rogan talked about it.

Its not like it is used for pleasure, but experience.

Joe suggested that just one trip would allow you to not view the world as you knew it.

I do feel there are many things out there we do not see, and are so distracted daily we do not see the big picture, DMT allows you to get back to your roots.

I would love to have the experience of DMT, winger too, he was the first to mention it to me.

Basically as uriel suggested it comes from a vine and they mix it with another plant to make it be able to use in the body.

When someone asked the Shamon(sp) how they knew that mixing the two together worked the way it did, the shamon said the plants told them.

I love the idea of becoming more aware, deprivation tanks, meditation, all that stuff, I do think there is something to it.

I would love to take a trip one time.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

stone14 said:


> and you can buy the ingredients online you say??? tell me more lol (pm pm pm)


extract it from mimosa root bark with caustic soda then use naptha as a solvent. draw the naptha off and stick it in the freezer filter it and then it is good to vape

if you want to eat it then get yourself some syrian rue. it gives a nice feeling in itself.

serious biscuits maybe if my mind gets better I could try it again.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

lol itys easy to find what you need and how to do it on the net, i had a lil luck since was curious, found a site on the 1st yahoo seach tells you everything lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> extract it from mimosa root bark with caustic soda then use naptha as a solvent. draw the naptha off and stick it in the freezer filter it and then it is good to vape
> 
> if you want to eat it then get yourself some syrian rue. it gives a nice feeling in itself.
> 
> serious biscuits maybe if my mind gets better I could try it again.


you can also buy the ready powdered root on ebay to say the freezing the raw bark etc lol

also need sodium hydroxide at the end to put the ph back up  from the info ive read like


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I decided a long time ago I was "into" the truth........once you go looking for that and you mean it.....it finds you. Lol.


Whats the truth?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

stone14 said:


> you can also buy the ready powdered root on ebay to say the freezing the raw bark etc lol
> 
> also need sodium hydroxide at the end to put the ph back up  from the info ive read like


sodium hydroxide is caustic soda lol. you are thinking about making it an acid then a base forget it just go straight to base no real difference in yeild IME.

I never froze the bark always bought it powdered I was taking about freezing the solvent anyway.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I took it back in 2009 when It first went mainstream in clubland. Didn't know what it was at the time, found a wrap at Glade festival 2009 with about 4 grams in it. I was never fussy really what drug i did to get off my rocker, and thankfully was pretty used to acid but fook me it was wacky sh!te alright. Me and my mates loved it though. Some people were sketching out like mothers like you wouldn't believe and had to go home even though they had travelled hundreds of miles to go to the festival lol! Haven't done it since giving up on my chemical romance though. Did some strong salvia on top of it which made us turn into stardust, and then travelled the galaxy's... woooooooooooo ahahaha! Fun times!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting stuff...although the risk is your metal health. A friend of mine lost it big time taking various bits&bobs and it took her years to get her life back. Great fun but if you have metal weakness or issues I'd recommend staying well clear. Wish I was young again


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

winger said:


> Bump


Two big bumps there mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Whats the truth?


It's a secret lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

is this one of the substances?

Anyone?

http://www.shamanic-extracts.com/xcart/shamanic-products/psychotria-viridis.html

I just got an email today that it is back in stock, strangely the very same day I found this thread.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The shaman in Brazil give their kids Ayawaska so when they grow up they wont become alcoholics.

Many people say that after an experience like that it takes away addictions, backed by science.

The war on drugs in the U.S. in my opinion is to stop people from doing drugs like this so they don't see all the bull sh1t. Hell weed does that too.

Funny, they sell cigarettes that kill millions as does alcohol and that's OK, but don't get caught with weed or Ayawaska! Over here weed is equaled to Oxycontin and DMT is even worse.

Uriel, I have always thought of you as a pampas pr**k, but I love the fcuk out of ya! See how guys like me can make a snap judgement of someone and really not know what the fcuk is really going on. Sounds like I need some DMT..lol

Uriel I love the fcuk out of ya and don't you ever change.

I have done shrooms many times and I recommend that you do them every 6 months to reconnect to mother earth.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

also ibogaine is supposed to be great for curing addictions


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not touched this. Last trip for me was to Sainsburys.

I have taken Sallvia a few times the 40x stuff and that was like being on a different planet for 10 minutes. Was great fun but wouldn't want it to last any longer than that as is intense ****. If DMT is stronger and goes on for longer than this I wouldn't go near it. (not that I would now as those days are long gone)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

winger said:


> The shaman in Brazil give their kids Ayawaska so when they grow up they wont become alcoholics.
> 
> Many people say that after an experience like that it takes away addictions, backed by science.
> 
> ...


Lol ay winger......I might still be a "pampas pr**k" but even after 3 years of posting on here, you'd be very foolish to think you know more than ten % of the man behind uriel lol xx

Take it easy


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Bump to watch vid later


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

I notice a few of you are saying it makesyou view the world differently etc, and put you on another level. Personally i have done shrooms a couple of times and hated them the last time i just wanted it to end! I was out of my box and did not enjoy it, then a couple years ago my mate had these little vials of liquid, £10 each just tip 1/2 in a glass of water and boom fvcking 8-10 hours of wtf is happening, i want it to end, want to go home but dont want to leave this place lol. Pills mdma coke, easy, trips are just not for me im afraid! Mind you i dont do any rec drugs now, im boring!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

willsy said:


> I notice a few of you are saying it makesyou view the world differently etc, and put you on another level. Personally i have done shrooms a couple of times and hated them the last time i just wanted it to end! I was out of my box and did not enjoy it, then a couple years ago my mate had these little vials of liquid, £10 each just tip 1/2 in a glass of water and boom fvcking 8-10 hours of wtf is happening, i want it to end, want to go home but dont want to leave this place lol. Pills mdma coke, easy, trips are just not for me im afraid! Mind you i dont do any rec drugs now, im boring!


Best buzz i ever had (and my mate agrees) was shrooms and aftershock, i wish i could remember what shrooms they were but they just induced pure happiness and laughter that i had never felt before, this was when u could buy proper shrooms from the shop, so u had a choice of shrooms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Best buzz i ever had (and my mate agrees) was shrooms and aftershock, i wish i could remember what shrooms they were but they just induced pure happiness and laughter that i had never felt before, this was when u could buy proper shrooms from the shop, so u had a choice of shrooms.


First time on shrooms was liberty caps i think, brandy and coke too and it was mellow, a good laugh and a few little visuals nothing to bad but i dunno what the last ones were i only ate 3 but they were huge fvckers, made a mess of me big time!


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

my uncle used to take lsd hes gone completely insane i wud rather stay in reality then go to a different planet if i want to go to another planet ill watch startrek


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Brownz said:


> my uncle used to take lsd hes gone completely insane i wud rather stay in reality then go to a different planet if i want to go to another planet ill watch startrek
> 
> View attachment 67931


thats just gay


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> thats just gay


u mad?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have done shrooms probably 30 times. Hell I am going to the river this weekend and I might just do them and post hammered..lol

I did them in Amsterdam with 4 other people and it was fun. They had 3 different kinds and my wife was scared so we all bought the more mellow ones.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Fking hell that's some mad kit, I wish I could give it a go and see what the coup is!!

I never touched drugs until I was 22 other than trying weed when I was 14 a couple times, once I started though I went straight to speed and pills for a year or 2.

As soon as I started coining money in from Poker the charlie came out and I was mental on that. I used to get through tonnes of that and loved the buzz of it. I hate to think how much I spent on it over the years and I can't believe I never heard of this stuff 

Shame I don't touch any recreational stuff anymore as I'd have definitely got on this for a trip to the other side. Ironically I'm on more drugs than ever, it's just they're all prescribed now :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> sodium hydroxide is caustic soda lol. you are thinking about making it an acid then a base forget it just go straight to base no real difference in yeild IME.
> 
> I never froze the bark always bought it powdered I was taking about freezing the solvent anyway.


ah right sorry, lol no the sitr i seen on how to make it sais use sodium hydroxide to drop the ph for there 1set part then add naptha, then hydrochloride acid near the end to put the ph back up to between 8-11 because dmts natty ph is just over 8.0, then add the naptha again in a 4-5week process... to go from bark to crystal....... lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dmt isnt like shroom or lsd from what ive read and been told by guys weho have used it. ive had shrooms before and they just distort and make you halusinate what you already no in your own mind and see, ive been told lsd does the same.

but what you see and experiece with DMT is nothing you could ever imagine in your own mind, you could never dream or imagine what you see on dmt which makes people believe it takes your mind somewere else thats not from are existance, and some ppls mind cant take it once there back because of what they have seen, but thats the same with any halusnigenic (spelling)

everything we can imagine and dream of is from are experience from being alive on this planet and, people who are blind from birth for example only see other people in there dreams as dark shades so since they have not seen someone else there mind cant imagine what we look like.

so how can you explain seing things not from are existance by using DMT? and why is a huge dose released just before you die?? this makes people think that it takes your mind to another existance and this is why you see things you could never imagine from are plain of existance, who wouldnt what to see that 

shrooms and lsd dont do this they just warp what your mind already no's.

some from who ive spoke to say dmt opens your mind to the universe on every plain of existance thats all around us and shows you it all.... something which we will never see thru are own eyes and nothing we will ever see in are wildest dreams, so its not making you halusanate its showing your 'the truth'

maybe when you die the dmt opens the door way for your mind to go thru it........

if i had the chance to try it id prob sit there for hours working out if i shud or not lol, i would like to see what it shows you tho it sound fukn mad, its not a socialbe high its for a a journy.

some eastern civilisations have used this for 1000's of year for healing, now the western world has it we just wana get off are face haha.

i would defo try it no i think of it its only 5-10mins if you use NN-DMT.......


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

do you close your eyes? does it knock you out for 10mins? what if you open your eyes? lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Great posts. I am fascinated by the stuff.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

me to winger lol i cant belive how easily it can be made also and how available all the info is on the net...... mad


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the guy in my 2nd vid with the hood on says he was told buy other entities he came into contact with while on this journey of his mind that there is 1 'being' which no's everything and that 'being' split itself into everything and are minds are all part of that 1 'being' and when are physical bodies die we return to that 1 being with all the knowledge we have learned from are existance as a human in are existance to basicly feed this 1 'being' more knowledge,

so there is no life and death but just moving to a difrent existance in an endless cycle or recieving and passing on knowledge, and he says its not the reward thats fun its the journy to get to it, and as this 'being' no's everything possible that it has lost the fun from the jorney so it has split itself into everything to start the journey all over again, and are mind is 1 fraction of this 1 'being'.

also if we go without sleep for much longer than 9 days we die, this is to do with are mind more than are body resting, when we sleep are brain releases dmt so we dream, so oviously this connection to another existance is needed or we would die, prob same goes for this other 'being' it lives off knowlegde and without it it will die so this is where its split into all of us on every universe, every plain of existance that it has created..

PURE MAD SH*T!!! haha but in away it all makes sence i think its a good way to think of why were all here other than we live then die........ lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok I was going to post some interesting experiences I have had but I lack the writing skills of people like uriel so I'll go on the other side and suggest some skeptical questions.

What makes any of you think that this Dimethyltryptamine isn't just causing chemicals in the brain to create delusions in your own head. Afterall we have these dreams that are created whilst asleep that are very creative so who's to say we aren't just creating all these experiences in our on head and it's actually nothing to do with the afterlife or going to another dimension and reality.

Personally I would like to believe this drug can link you to some sort of magical place through the pineal gland but if I really think about it I have to admit to myself it all seems a little bit silly to suggest your "soul" goes anywhere.

I personally believe in Monism, everyone here seems to suggest they believe in Dualism, the claim that there is mind and body and that they are quite distinct which lies behind much of our pre-philosophical thinking about ourselves. It is called Cartesian Dualism.

Monism is the belief we are only a body. Everything there is, whether it be mind or body, is simply an aspect of this single substance.

Conciousness interests me more than anything else it's amazing we are concious of ourselves to be even having this conversation!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

your mind can only create dilusions from things that you have experienced in your life even worped dilusion of are reality, it cant make a total difrent reality up, what has it go to go on to do so?

the blind man is the perfect example, if your born blind you cant imagine what the world or we look like because you have not seen it, you have not given your brain/mind the information. when a blind man (blind from birth) dreams he sees black/dark shades not people, why is this? because he cant give his mind the information thru his eyes. so your mind can only create images and dilusions on what information you have given it thru your sences, this is what shrooms and lsd do, thet worp yur own reality.

so have can you explain what you see on dmt as it is not from this reality, some people ive spoke to say that what they have seen cant be discribed in are human language it is that far from are own reality. are mind cant make up anything other than are own reality, so how would you explain seeing other realitys which you cant explain, its impossible.... unless your mind is taken to another plain of existance.

also if 2 people take lsd or shroom, they wont see the same things, what they see will be based on the information in there own mind. so how can you explain what people see on dmt as they or most tell you they images they see are the same about other entities forms of energry taking them and comunicating with them, things impossible for minds on this plain of existance to create........


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BlitzAcez said:


> Ok I was going to post some interesting experiences I have had but I lack the writing skills of people like uriel so I'll go on the other side and suggest some skeptical questions.
> 
> What makes any of you think that this Dimethyltryptamine isn't just causing chemicals in the brain to create delusions in your own head. Afterall we have these dreams that are created whilst asleep that are very creative so who's to say we aren't just creating all these experiences in our on head and it's actually nothing to do with the afterlife or going to another dimension and reality.
> 
> ...


iv never believed in religion or any of that crap, but finding more and more out about dmp and from what people say abut it i defo want to try it to take a look thru that window and see what there is for me to see lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

why dont you just try it blitz?

You Believe a lot lol.....

Listen - the eternal question with this stuff is - "is it just hallucinations or is there more to it"

How did men learn to make ayahuasca? how did they learn to take a plant with an MAO inhibitor so the DMT worked?

They say the plants taught them in vision - lol

I wont say too much or speculate if is an external being or an aspect of your subconcious but THERE IS an entity associated with DMT and you WILL meet them if you take it......dependending of your mental strength and and your demeanor....it will terrify you sh1tless (maybe literally, many people involuntry defecate themselves on Ayahuasca and p1ss as well as puke lol) or teach you something valuable......

If you are a fiool (they say), you wont remember sh1t...........if you have "power" you will bring it back with you....

Believe or not, at the end - it will likely make no difference to your life or your death but you have to pass your time alive in ways that mean something to you as a person..........if that is football and porn - good luck to you, if it is collecting worthless sh1t and clothes and cars..good luck to you .if it is discovering amazing things...good luck to you..

It matters not but I know how I like to pass time

Someone asked me what the truth was..............I'm not a 100% but I know what about 99% it isn't and I have a bit of a clue as to what it might be lol

Your truth may be different


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

from what ive read there is diffrent forms of dmt in diffrent plants, and some cause vomiting sumit called 'the purge'? lol also the bigger a dose you take the less likely it is you will remember your jorney once you come out of it.

like when you dream you wake up..... you remeber it, some dreams you wake up u remeber it the 5min later totaly forgotten, sometimes you wake up nowing youve had a dream but cant remeber it, sometimes you wake up and think you havnt had a dream. so this can say that you have had dif amounts of dmt in your sleep from how much of a deep sleep you have been in.

so a bigger dose of dmt will give you a more intense journey but possible you wont remeber it long enough once you come out of it to aknowledge it in your concious mind lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Brownz said:


> my uncle used to take lsd hes gone completely insane i wud rather stay in reality then go to a different planet if i want to go to another planet ill watch startrek
> 
> View attachment 67931


makes sense at least you know it is not for you.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> Ok I was going to post some interesting experiences I have had but I lack the writing skills of people like uriel so I'll go on the other side and suggest some skeptical questions.
> 
> What makes any of you think that this Dimethyltryptamine isn't just causing chemicals in the brain to create delusions in your own head. Afterall we have these dreams that are created whilst asleep that are very creative so who's to say we aren't just creating all these experiences in our on head and it's actually nothing to do with the afterlife or going to another dimension and reality.
> 
> ...


I remember when I smoked a small dose you could feel someone else in the room even tho there was no one there.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

stone14 said:


> your mind can only create dilusions from things that you have experienced in your life even worped dilusion of are reality, it cant make a total difrent reality up, what has it go to go on to do so?
> 
> the blind man is the perfect example, if your born blind you cant imagine what the world or we look like because you have not seen it, you have not given your brain/mind the information. when a blind man (blind from birth) dreams he sees black/dark shades not people, why is this? because he cant give his mind the information thru his eyes. so your mind can only create images and dilusions on what information you have given it thru your sences, this is what shrooms and lsd do, thet worp yur own reality.
> 
> ...


Can't quite put my finger on it but it seems like a weak argument in favour of this other realm. Assuming that you aren't going to another reality your mind isn't seeing things from another reality it has just fabricated it. I have learn't concepts that I would not have been able to consider sober but only by taking chemicals, I don't think it was because I was in another reality I think it was the chemicals in my brain made me think differently.

I don't think you can say what someone can create in there mind just because you can't comprehend, explain it or haven't seen it. As I said I've had similar thoughts from other chemically induced experiences but not because I went off to another relm. A blind man could think of our world by chance quite easily in my opinion. Are minds are great in the way humans CAN think of elaborate circumstances, situations or places from not much previous stimulation.

Apprantally some great computer programmers have used different drugs such as exctasy to change there way of thinking and complete complex programming languages because there state of mind was obviously different from the chemicals they ingested and there concept and view point changed to enable this. This doesn't mean they went off into another reality.

I'm not trying to be the party pooper here just thought id offer the skeptical view and my own real feelings about it, having said that I almost conned myself into believing there might be another reality purely because I want there to be.

The beings thing is interesting though, because people are saying they all seem to speak to this same being but my only problem now with this is I've pretty much ingrained the idea in my head by suggestion now so it wouldn't surprise me if I did think I spoke to a being a white light etc whilst buzzing my tits off this chemical and feeling love from it etc lol.



Uriel said:


> why dont you just try it blitz?
> 
> You Believe a lot lol.....
> 
> ...


Your posts have inspired me to try some when the time is right, I'm interested with my view of reality as to what comes out for me! I have a strong mind so I might be able to get information from these beings having a conversation to have a more concrete evidence of being somewhere else hopefully haha!

I have had the feeling of thinking amazing concepts that you just can't explain later from being intoxicated but at the time it felt ground breaking, so I get that but was it?. - I'm not sure.

Have you ever forgot something and thought what was that, I think it was something amazing only to find out later on in the day it was to tape a tv program and actually it wasn't that important, possibly a way the mind works as a sort of reward system to prevent people from disregarding the attempt to think.



stone14 said:


> iv never believed in religion or any of that crap, but finding more and more out about dmp and from what people say abut it i defo want to try it to take a look thru that window and see what there is for me to see lol


Yeah it definitely seems exciting to think you can go off and speak to some beings in another reality and learn concepts that are unimaginable and so complecated we can't really save the situation in our memory as usual.

It just worries me I've had similar experiences off other chemicals and know it's because of my brain chemistry and not another world! I'm easily taking off into lar lar land when I start, yet I'm pretty level headed sober in terms of fantasy/reality!



SteamRod said:


> I remember when I smoked a small dose you could feel someone else in the room even tho there was no one there.


I get that after watching a horror film haha.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you have to start asking questions about collective unconcious of our species etc i guess too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The "being" of DMT has many different guises but you will have no doubt when it arrives lol

There are other aechtypes.......if you can - ALWAYS try to take ayahuasca in a wet and leafy place....forrest etc noyt in an arid climate x

have "FUN".........(take the blue pill)


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> you have to start asking questions about collective unconcious of our species etc i guess too


That freaks me out.

Before when completely off it I've been in a club in certain situations I start thinking everyone can speak to me and asked them through my mind and got ackknowledgements back. I accepted it at the time but the next few days put it down to being intoxicated again, never the less a strange feeling!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone heard Joe Rogan talk about DMT? search it on youtube, deffo wanna try this stuff it sounds fkin chicken oriental !!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> The "being" of DMT has many different guises but you will have no doubt when it arrives lol
> 
> There are other aechtypes.......if you can - ALWAYS try to take ayahuasca in a wet and leafy place....forrest etc noyt in an arid climate x
> 
> have "FUN".........(take the blue pill)


I'd rather see how deep the rabit hole goes ill take the red one! I don't like being a slave in bondage.



Zangief said:


> Anyone heard Joe Rogan talk about DMT? search it on youtube, deffo wanna try this stuff it sounds fkin chicken oriental !!!


You having a bubble bath it's on the first post!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Zangief said:


> Anyone heard Joe Rogan talk about DMT? search it on youtube, deffo wanna try this stuff it sounds fkin chicken oriental !!!


yeh he sounds like a regular user or may things lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> I'd rather see how deep the rabit hole goes ill take the red one!


  it NEVER stops lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeh blittz i agree with what your saying, just seems like it may be too much of a coincidence that most or all the journeys on dmt are similar or the same not like a normal halusination which is totally random like on lsd or shrooms. if it was a random halusination/ dilusion then why would it have the same storyline for everyone? it wouldnt, there must be a reason the story line is the same...... 'beings' etc

only 1 way to find out tho 

why does the brain release a large dose just before death?

why does it release it as we sleep?

why does no sleep effect us mentally and we die if we dont sleep and why do we need to dream?

to accept that we live and die then once we die theres nothing is sort of giving up on are selves, the the question is why are we here lol none of which can or will be answered till the day we die imo.

but if dmt does open a door to somewere then we can try it and see then decide from what we see what are next step in thinking is.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

stone14 said:


> yeh blittz i agree with what your saying, just seems like it may be too much of a coincidence that most or all the journeys on dmt are similar or the same not like a normal halusination which is totally random like on lsd or shrooms. if it was a random halusination/ dilusion then why would it have the same storyline for everyone? it wouldnt, there must be a reason the story line is the same...... 'beings' etc
> 
> only 1 way to find out tho
> 
> ...


I think asking why are we here is like asking how big is the colour red, the questions wrong. Why is a rock here? Self-Importance is a human error.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> I think asking why are we here is like asking how big is the colour red, the questions wrong. Why is a rock here? Self-Importance is a human error.


I disagree strongly.

Who is to say physical reality isn't the reason to find out who and what we are?

Explain that self importance post I don't understand sorry


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i will tell you one of the few things that allude to there being certain forces that we have yet to quantify but there is planty of demonstrable, anecdotal and circumstantial evidence of.....

CHI

The energry of oriental mysticism.....the thing that chinese medicine/acupuncture aims to correct and meditation aims to control......

When i was a kid - I saw some kung foo guys doinf a demonstration where the placed lengths of steel rebar end on end to each others throats and walked towards each other bending it like plastacine and tossing into the crowd to be verified as real.........

Its never left me.....

I have seen impossibly hard objects shattered over limbs - by bringing chi to bear......

I also met a man who could stop his heart......I thought he was bullsh1tting me but he stopped the fuker for ages....

THESE things interest me......they are real and verifyible.not bullsh1t.

Mystery


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i will tell you one of the few things that allude to there being certain forces that we have yet to quantify but there is planty of demonstrable, anecdotal and circumstantial evidence of.....
> 
> CHI
> 
> ...


How about this one, we are on a planet hurtling through space at God knows what speed and with admittedly more stars out there than grains of sand on this planet and people have the cheek to say that they don't think there is other life out there


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Uriel said:


> i will tell you one of the few things that allude to there being certain forces that we have yet to quantify but there is planty of demonstrable, anecdotal and circumstantial evidence of.....
> 
> CHI
> 
> ...


i seen a programme were a kong foo guy or shalin mnk sumit like that could pull his penis and balls back into his pelvis (no hands) purely with his pelvis, he got a guy to boot him repeatedly and as hard as possible for proof.......... also grabed his hand and made him grop him lol it was defo gone


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BlitzAcez said:


> I think asking why are we here is like asking how big is the colour red, the questions wrong. Why is a rock here? Self-Importance is a human error.


im the kind of person to belive it if i see it and what can be explained thru science for example, not faith or religion so i would have to try dmt to realy see it to believe it, its defo on my list of things to do now tho lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

stone14 said:


> i seen a programme were a kong foo guy or shalin mnk sumit like that could pull his penis and balls back into his pelvis (no hands) purely with his pelvis, he got a guy to boot him repeatedly and as hard as possible for proof.......... also grabed his hand and made him grop him lol it was defo gone


maybe i could stop playing with it if i could be shown that trick lol


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> How about this one, we are on a planet hurtling through space at God knows what speed and with admittedly more stars out there than grains of sand on this planet and people have the cheek to say that they don't think there is other life out there


how about this one....

the moon isn't a planet. it's a hollowed out planetoid inhabited by aliens who are controlling things on earth...including the tide of the sea.

there are scientists who have written books...one theory being the 'Vasin-Shcherbakov Theory'.

apparently the physics of the moon and its orbit don't stack up. the moon should be hurtled into space ...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

coflex said:


> how about this one....
> 
> the moon isn't a planet. it's a hollowed out planetoid inhabited by aliens who are controlling things on earth...including the tide of the sea.
> 
> ...


Yes I ahve ehard this one before ture or not I hear it is a hollowed out spacecraft transported here from perhaps alpha draconis by the draco reptilians. So iheard


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If aliens did live in the Moon chances are they are watching you right now in the form of a fly or window blinds, why not they are probably millions of years ahead of us anyway.

It is possible that we are just receivers like a T.V. and when the T.V. breaks we just tune in the signal on another T.V.

Edgar Cassey used to meditate and tap into the akashic records were he said all information is there, all you need to do is tap into it.

I heard most people that do DMT seem to see geometric patterns. I wonder if a blind person would see them?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

winger said:


> If aliens did live in the Moon chances are they are watching you right now in the form of a fly or window blinds, why not they are probably millions of years ahead of us anyway.
> 
> It is possible that we are just receivers like a T.V. and when the T.V. breaks we just tune in the signal on another T.V.
> 
> ...


think of Aztec/Mayan Geometry and symbology - that is the dmt come down.................

There is also a sexual element to it.....like mescalin and mushrooms.................no real surprise. In Occulism, people like Crowley and his predecessors realised one of our only energetic powers was our sexual energy......................lets be honest - its how WE make each other....its BIG sh1t lol......

It gets errr....used in this stuff


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

this sh1t sounds nuts lol


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone here listen to the joe rogan podcast?

they go a bit tin foil hat sometimes but it's so ****ing interesting, they talk about dmt a lot


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Love the show.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

winger said:


> Love the show.


what rogan and others talk about is so interesting IMO even if it is in leyman's terms, more people need to latch onto thinking outside of the box and realise all this shyt on tv and materialism means nothing IMO it is just delaying the process of finding out the real reasons of what we are and what existence is all about


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Uriel said:


> it NEVER stops lol


it only occurred to me I was actually faced with the choice a red microdot or a blue diazepam several times. took the acid everytime.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BlitzAcez said:


> Can't quite put my finger on it but it seems like a weak argument in favour of this other realm. Assuming that you aren't going to another reality your mind isn't seeing things from another reality it has just fabricated it. I have learn't concepts that I would not have been able to consider sober but only by taking chemicals, I don't think it was because I was in another reality I think it was the chemicals in my brain made me think differently.


maybe try this 1 lol. are universe is carbon based and all life etc with in it, carbon is only 1 base element on the periodic table, so what if there is other universes based on other elements like silicon based for example? do you think your mind can imagine what those life forms would look like? i doubt it, i dont belive are mind can create images from nothing, and only fron what are sences have picked up from the day we were born and the information we have fed it.

i seen a programme on discovery about theories of other universes, parralel and diffrent dimensions and how there thought if are existance is carbon based the why cant there be other base element existances and life forms in other universes. i think theres only so far are imagination can go before it needs more information to creating are imaginiations


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

the universe only exists in your mind. you are the only one to exist


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> the universe only exists in your mind. you are the only one to exist


well according to people who have used dmt 'and seen' your correct in a way lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> the universe only exists in your mind. you are the only one to exist


I have had deep thaughts in to this over the years mate and if i truely beleived that i would treat everyone around me like shlt as after all they wouldnt matter, i am the only real being and i made them so i can use them etc, steal for my gain and never do a thing for orhers etc... So, after getting to understand my mrs deeply she is far too complex for my simple mind to have made up or projected, i use my mrs as an example as she is the person i know the most!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

My mate did this for a while and completely changed. Well with the acid too. I never seen the attraction personally. If acid can **** you up for ever imagine what this horrible drug can do


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> My mate did this for a while and completely changed. Well with the acid too. I never seen the attraction personally. If acid can **** you up for ever imagine what this horrible drug can do


DMT did it or DMT and also acid?

The Unibomber was a test subject with acid when he was younger and basically said that technology was going to destroy man.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Used to take loads of paper acid and micro dots in 91/92 and also magic mushrooms (liberty caps) which we picked when in season. Most mushrooms I did was 120 that I'd dried out, that was pretty fierce and halucinations were mental.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

willsy said:


> I have had deep thaughts in to this over the years mate and if i truely beleived that i would treat everyone around me like shlt as after all they wouldnt matter, i am the only real being and i made them so i can use them etc, steal for my gain and never do a thing for orhers etc... So, after getting to understand my mrs deeply she is far too complex for my simple mind to have made up or projected, i use my mrs as an example as she is the person i know the most!


lol karma?

do that and it will bite you back hard. I know.

the bit that gets me if this is in my head by typing this I am basically talking to myslef? or you are reading this can you actually wrote it?

if i could understand that then I would have moved forward several steps.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> My mate did this for a while and completely changed. Well with the acid too. I never seen the attraction personally. If acid can **** you up for ever imagine what this horrible drug can do


this is what makes me too paranoid to try things like this


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

m575 said:


> this is what makes me too paranoid to try things like this


If you think it's gonna fvck you up then it will. I wouldn't recommend anyone who's not of sound mind to dabble with any kind of halucenegenic drugs.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Used to take loads of paper acid and micro dots in 91/92 and also magic mushrooms (liberty caps) which we picked when in season. Most mushrooms I did was 120 that I'd dried out, that was pretty fierce and halucinations were mental.


acid and dmt are 2 diffrent things just because you halucinate dont mean the will have the same out come on you, altho i agree you will need a strong mind to handle what you see from it, but acid trips are hours or days long also mushrooms can be 1hr or longer, dmt is a 5-10min ride unless you take the 5meo-dmt version, you cant freak out on dmt like you can on acid and shrooms, you can still move around and are aware your awake, dmt make you feellike you are literaly not in your body, so cant move etc during those 5-10mins, kind of like in a sleep or trance.

are physical bodies can move around and go anywere we want it to go in are physical world, so i think why not the same for are mind, surly it can go and move round in a spiritual world like are physical bodies can move around in are physical world if its the same principle for both and why wouldnt it be, to think are mind is trapped in are head and dies when we die isnt the way people should be thinking imo 

ive had shrooms before, i wouldnt take lsd but will take dmt if i get some as i believe there are diffrent, and many have said who have used both there diffrence and not the same just because they make you see things other than are plain reality. i think 1x10min ride on dmt will be werth it adleast, im open minded and willing to see anything on it lol, plus once its over you can get on with your life, im not 1 to sit and let things fester in my mind till i go crazy, i let things go easliy


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Smitch said:


> If you think it's gonna fvck you up then it will. I wouldn't recommend anyone who's not of sound mind to dabble with any kind of halucenegenic drugs.


i was worried what i was going to see on shrooms and had a bit of a cold sweat on, but this didnt make me have a bad trip, it was a funny and melow 1 like the tv in my m8s sitting room changing shape, he was playing fifa and the shadows on the players kept flicking from 1 to the other the the screen turned purple then green, the door to my side kept creeping up behind me then once i turned to look at it it jumped back into its place, it ended up like it was sitting on my right shoulder lol, my m8s looked like they had a constant chesher cat cheezy smile on there face looking at me wide eyed, when at the toilet i looked it the mirror and my face looked like it was starting to change into a raptor (dinosaur) i was just going with it letting it all happen.

my m8s lsd experience was sort of like that, sunday dinners turning into screem masks and screeming at him, walking lamp posts laffing at him...... just prolonged for a day or more not the 1hr+ from shrooms, and his shroom trip in amsterdam was far werse than his lsd experiences, all dmt users ive spoke to say dmt is diffrent is nothing like this.

so i class them as diffrent lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Study shows shrooms make you a better person.

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/2011/10/magic_mushrooms.php


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lots of good thoughts here.

I am a firm believer that what ever you focus your mind on, or to do, it will happen, either by you making it happen, or put the laws into motion to come your way.

Thing about shrooms is simple, put yourself in the right environment and they are a blast, put yourself in the wrong environment and you are screwed.

Many years ago we took our wives 1985 to some mud wrestling with hot models in a huge club.

What a downer that was.

Bro had a meltdown in there, once outside and the stimulus was gone, he was ok.

In nature in a nice place is always good, visual acuity is crazy.

I really do want to do some DMT, I just need to be away from the wife, she is super critical and judgmental, ironically last Saturday we had a blowout just for this very reason.

She got upset with me for smoking pot, I told her I am doing nothing wrong, she says its not legal, its wrong, I should not, bla bla bla.

But, I am not the one uptight, unhappy, and critical of everyone but herself.

I wish she would try some DMT but I don't think she would handle it well, her perception of wrong would manifest big time.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Lots of good thoughts here.
> 
> I am a firm believer that what ever you focus your mind on, or to do, it will happen, either by you making it happen, or put the laws into motion to come your way.
> 
> ...


No offense to your wife but it amazes how people alot older than myself think just because something is against the law it is automatically wrong


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Many years ago we took our wives 1985 to some mud wrestling with hot models in a huge club.
> 
> What a downer that was.
> 
> Bro had a meltdown in there, once outside and the stimulus was gone, he was ok.


A meltdown was a gross understatement. When the loud music started and having about 200 testosterone filled guys yelling was just a bit much for my sensory overloaded mushroom educed haze, but that's just me..lol

When on shrooms one remembers everything like it was yesterday, unlike DMT.

What I remember is my gf (now wife of 27 years) was walking me to the exit which seemed to stretch to eternity of which I could not make, asked some guy if I could sit in his chair.

Now at this point it was standing room only so giving up a chair at this point is borderline impossible, but when he looked at me he stood up instantly.

What he saw was a guy that was sweating so bad it looked like I was under a shower head of water. Actually the guy jumped out of his chair and who wouldn't?

Let me fill in the gaps. Both of our girl friends soon to be wife's made 6 figures and bought us slacks, ties and a limo ride to Tropicana mud wrestling event. Hell it's our birthday bitches!

The limo waited outside of which we had coke in the limo too, not sure why because shrooms are the sh1t or so I though. when I got to the limo I had heard that coke numbs down the synaptic receptors of which shrooms stimulate.

One gagger later I was fine. Actually, almost instantly I was back to normal.

I do have a point of all this. Only do strong drugs like this in a calm environment. Meaning keep to water, desert or a happy environment.

On a positive note, maybe I married a woman (not knowing) that want's to fix or take care of a reckless bastard..lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Readyandwaiting said:


> No offense to your wife but it amazes how people alot older than myself think just because something is against the law it is automatically wrong


So true, and to the point where they become judgmental about it.

What is strange is she feels she has to do, and I mean keep busy doing things. She cant stop to relax till everything is done, and it never is so the outcome is never relax because you are never done. Always something.

I on the other hand work, and when I am done, I am done.

I am a human being, not a human doing.

At home I relax to be best of my ability, and just BE.

I think this makes her jealous sometimes because I can find happiness and bliss at times.

She on the other hand can not.

But, I can look 10 years down the road, take my time, and move in the direction I know I need to go.

She on the other hand can not do that.

I appreciate living in the moment but it is a vision thing, I live in the moment too, but can see what I need to do in the future.

She can not.

I get accused of controlling all the time, but if I didn't (its about money), we would have nothing.

She is terrible with money, I am the total opposite.

So, where I lack, she picks up, where she lacks, I pick up, so it is more of a team thing.

But, that judgmental thing is weakness.

Her family (older children) do that to me and I hate it as I do not do that to them.

Her oldest daughter is a devout Christian, and although I get where she is coming from, she judges more than anyone I know, sadly she is not the happiest person in the world, just like her mother. :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> So true, and to the point where they become judgmental about it.
> 
> What is strange is she feels she has to do, and I mean keep busy doing things. She cant stop to relax till everything is done, and it never is so the outcome is never relax because you are never done. Always something.
> 
> ...


I'm the same m8, after work I love to chill and just be also.

Away from grief, hassle and noise etc.. And just enjoying my own being, pure bliss in my mind as it just 'is' so to speak.

Apart from me not sleeping well lately I find my own company pleasurable


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just talked to a guy at work, and for what its worth, they are all the same.

I was venting on him and his advice to me was to get used to it. :scared:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Just talked to a guy at work, and for what its worth, they are all the same.
> 
> I was venting on him and his advice to me was to get used to it. :scared:


used to make my blood boil those types of comments.

If they want to be an asshole it's upto them. Too much beer and televsion and a massive ego for some people.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Or get a divorce


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Empire Boy said:


> Totally off subject, but this is my theory of why relationships work...what you just said above.
> 
> at the individual level you need a sort of ying and yang going on, which can cause stress between people. But above the ying and yang side of the relationship, you fundamentally need to like each other, i.e even though personality wise you are a bit 'ying and yang', in the big picture you really dig the person, as a friend, lover etc.
> 
> ...


Wow, pretty deep stuff there mate, totally right.

Its like the sum of both, is greater than the sum of each.

Like 1+1=3

She vents on me, I vent on her, but in the end, we stay together because it is better than being apart.

I am happy single, I am also happy married, I would rather be married, but I have no problem being single either.

My house is a home with her, and everything is just so nice, and this is what she does (nesting), I on the other hand make sure the rubber hits the road with the finances.

She has declared bankruptcy twice. Never have I ever met someone that has done that twice, nor heard of anyone doing that.

She says its not her fault.

Me on the other hand have some of the best credit you can have, my house is paid off, no care notes, and pretty much debt free with a small exception.

Notice one is out of control and not responsible, yet the other is almost overly responsible.

She is super neat, I can be a slob. :lol:

But together we compliment each other well.

I am pretty sure I can be a penis to live with too...lol


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Train by day, Joe Rogan podcast by night , All day!!


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

Apologies on bringing up an old thread but just wondering if you eventually tried DMT stone14?

I've just recently been looking into it and found this thread and liked reading everyone's opinions.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You can do an extraction using Mimosa Hostilis which takes about 12 hrs, lots of shaking & pipetting.

Don't know the purity of it. It's also on SR...but that's a whole different route.


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> You can do an extraction using Mimosa Hostilis which takes about 12 hrs, lots of shaking & pipetting.
> 
> Don't know the purity of it. It's also on SR...but that's a whole different route.


n00b question but what's "SR"?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bert Stare said:


> did you make it yourself? or go to the rainforest? they have these things where you can go to the amazon and take it with the local shaman there and they guide you on a trip


you take the shaman on ur trip mate he just watches over you .


----------



## Muzza1875 (Dec 25, 2012)

Would love to dabble in psychedelics but always too scared I would turn bat **** crazy like syd Barrett.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Adzzz said:


> n00b question but what's "SR"?


Silk Road mate.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yes I have read this also.
> 
> It's a dumbing down agent used by the nazis to make their prisoners more dosile and easily controlled.
> 
> Dead sea salt baths help, I use them and have read their benefits. The dead sea salt pulls heavy metal and toxins out of the body and help clear the pineal gland


The nazis did use it in the concentration camps but it was the bolsheviks that first used it in there camps from 1913-1942 when they slaughtered 45million russians.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> My dad has made this, i might be wrong but @Uriel isnt it a pretty long process to make it? like months infact? fcuk knows but i definatley do know he made it man i wanted to ask him so bad but i just dont seem to get along with my dad in that kind of open way, ive put a hella lot of research into DMT, theres a good book on it called the spirit molecule recomend anyone whos interested in the stuff to grab it, will blow your mind more than these comments, definatley will make this one day!


just saw this mate - no it too me 2 days or something to exrtact an active dose


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the extract i made was with syrian rue and mamosa - both are available off the net - google "spirit garden" lol


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> the extract i made was with syrian rue and mamosa - both are available off the net - google "spirit garden" lol


Did you smoke this or drink it, i'm sorry if this is a dumb question but i haven't read the full thread.I would be interested in smoking this just out of curiosity but i wouldn't do the drink.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

My Mrs tried it once..

Her and her mates...messed them up for days, two days it lasted.

About two years ago if I remember.

She said it was horrible, and it was a fiver for one potent pill


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> My Mrs tried it once..
> 
> Her and her mates...messed them up for days, two days it lasted.
> 
> ...


That wasn't DMT, it doesn't last anywhere near that long and doesn't come in pill form, its usually either drank or smoked or so a mechanical elf told me.


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

I am interested as to whether stone14 tried this also. subbed.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Bert Stare said:


> many people think it's a link to the afterlife


so you lot for real and believe that or there is an afetrlife to take that ****?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I synthesised it when I was working at Aldermaston, years ago. I was a chemist there and nobody realised what I was making, people mind their own business.

Its very short acting when smoked. Tryptamines are hit & miss, dose-wise. You need a monoamine oxidase inhibitor if you're going to eat it. the simple tryptamine hallucinogens have lots of physical effects that you don't want, nausea etc.

I prefer phenethylamines like 2CT-2 or 2C-I. or get psilocybin from philosipher's stones (which last well in the post undried), or one of the better tryptamines like 5-MeO-DiPT ("foxy methoxy").

Dichloromethane is the solvent you want for extracting it from loads of plant material, because its cheap, low toxicity, and boils off at 40C leaving behind freebase amines.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zorrin said:


> I synthesised it when I was working at Aldermaston, years ago. I was a chemist there and nobody realised what I was making, people mind their own business.
> 
> Its very short acting when smoked. Tryptamines are hit & miss, dose-wise. You need a monoamine oxidase inhibitor if you're going to eat it. the simple tryptamine hallucinogens have lots of physical effects that you don't want, nausea etc.
> 
> ...


That went over my head:lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm really into all this and have booked time at The Temple of the Way of Light later this year, a full on 12 day Ayahuaska retreat. If anybody is interested, I'll create a thread nearer the time and upload my experiences during each ceremony.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When reading about shrooms/LSD saw a lot of people who posted this and prefer it over other hallucinogenics


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WilsonR6 said:


> When reading about shrooms/LSD saw a lot of people who posted this and prefer it over other hallucinogenics


I have done LSD and shrooms, shrooms was the best.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea I think that I preferred the shrooms, I found lsd to be a bit chaotic sometimes.

But always got sick on them for some reason.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I have been listening to Joe Rogan talk about this drug on his podcasts. He is a big advocate of it, but sounds like you have to be in the right frame of mind before you take it! I'm assuming your mental well being determines your "trip"?

The thoughts of psychedelic drugs kind of scare me to be honest, lol.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Iv often wondered about trying the ayhusca stuff sometime but have always been a bit cautious because iv had bad trips on mushrooms and acid before, but i used to thoroughly enjoy being in a big dirty k hole now and again....

@Uriel , how does this stuff compare to the likes of ketamine? and is it the type of stuff you would have to set days aside to do it? the main reason iv had bad trips on mushrooms is paranoia or some kind of bad thought setting me off (my bedroom wall is a giant super computer trying to turn my mind into a software program) could the dmt set off that kind of response or does it just send you totally beyond that kind of train of thought?

And how long did the effects remain after u took it?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry but ive only read the first page

Just wondering if this is guna be the new crack.

Am I guna get some guy come upto me in a club offering me this ****?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@D3RF

What's a K hole, & what happens when you're in it?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

basically you wud take a gud big line of ket to reach that point but once ur there u know about it, for me everything loses all meaning, u forget how u got like this, very little makes sense words, sounds etc start to lose meaning, then if ur really gone you cant even see your body even if ur eyes are open, just crazy mad hallucinations like one time it was as if i had went into an old atari computer game. madness. lol. can be scary too tho. but as long as u go with it its sweet lol. it wears off after an hour or so which can be a nice feeling sometimes lol. i dont really find ket very appealling nemore unless u tale enuf to go very deep into a k hole lol. but its a once in a blue moon kinda thing.


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> I'm really into all this and have booked time at The Temple of the Way of Light later this year, a full on 12 day Ayahuaska retreat. If anybody is interested, I'll create a thread nearer the time and upload my experiences during each ceremony.


Check this out if you haven't already seen it...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Adzzz said:


> Check this out if you haven't already seen it...


Just watched the first 40 mins of this...his experiences sound incredible.

I've had remarkable hallucinations, but nothing like this......


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

The most intellectual thread i've read on UKM so far. Mind is blown by some of the comments. I must try this before i die. The last out of body experience i had was ketamine years ago, oh and some sleep paralysis from when i was a teenager. :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> I'm really into all this and have booked time at The Temple of the Way of Light later this year, a full on 12 day Ayahuaska retreat. If anybody is interested, I'll create a thread nearer the time and upload my experiences during each ceremony.


Yes, that would be very interesting.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

http://finechems.org/category.php?id_category=33

just thought id share this with you's


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I would like to give shrooms a go this year, as I suppose with most dealers you dont really know what your getting when you buy most drugs its not something I want to take the chance with.

I know they come into season most places in the world but apparently the ones down my way look identical to the ones that will kill you.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

grow em yourself  look up mushroom grow bags and psylocibe cubensis spore syringe's


----------



## the_dose (Feb 21, 2013)

when i tried dmt it was like orange crystals, i smoked it in a weed pipe and held the smoke in all i can remember is passing out and traveling down some long purple tunnel only to be met by 2 what i can only describe as beings who told me i didnt smoke enough to come into their world.. i also tried the herbal version of it called changa but was stopped at reception again lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

the_dose said:


> when i tried dmt it was like orange crystals, i smoked it in a weed pipe and held the smoke in all i can remember is passing out and traveling down some long purple tunnel only to be met by 2 what i can only describe as beings who told me i didnt smoke enough to come into their world.. i also tried the herbal version of it called changa but was stopped at reception again lol


That's the sort of experience I'm after...meeting the entities. I'm not looking to 'get outa my head' it's the spiritual dimension I'm pursuing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, this sounds too cool.

I had a dream 2 days ago.

I was walking on some walk path where grass was on each side of the path, and people were walking their dogs.

I saw a white snake that was short but really big with a huge head.

A lady walked by and her poodle was barking at the snake.

I thought hell that thing looks dangerous.

Another lady walked by and she had a white terrier.

The snake turned towards the dog and bit half his face off at his cheek, I saw it tear off half his face and it scared me and then I woke up.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Been watching some videos on Ayahuasca and it's fascinating listening to some of the experiences people have gone through. This guy goes into great detail of a ceremony he went to with one of the most potent blends on the planet.






This is the place where he stayed during the ceremony http://www.ronwheelocksayahuascacenter.com/index.asp#.USiPM2c3dH8

Also, a documentary on 4od where 2 doctors try out the experience too

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/medicine-men-go-wild/4od#2923147

I'll add more as and when i watch them.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

This is an old thread, but really want to try DMT after watching the documentry 'DMT the spirit molecule' on Netflix, also on youtube.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Enter the void was a good film that explained this drug very well

and was a good film also if you are into deep stuff


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuuk easy to make is DMT


----------



## badluke (Dec 29, 2013)

as with anythin do it properly.. dont half dose n say youve done it if your going to do it do the full dose and experiance it.. not much is going to prepare you for it.. and if you cant relax before you do it leave it until you can relax, or straight up dont bother.. people have said it has enabled them to access parts of there mind they cant access on a straight one but thats them everyones different.. you could end up coming round from it and thinkin whats the point in me living anymore... its not a drug to **** with but if your gunna do it, just make sure your ready to do so and your realxed and feeling positive at the time.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like it could be fun. Do people seriously believe it connects you to a "higher power" or something though? Come on guys, let's not be silly, it's a hallucinogen, of course you're gonna see unexplainable things.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Sounds like it could be fun. Do people seriously believe it connects you to a "higher power" or something though? Come on guys, let's not be silly, it's a hallucinogen, of course you're gonna see unexplainable things.


Theres far more to it than that mate, probably more than could be conveyed through text on a BB forum TBH.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

What really interested me from the documentary was the way the scientist seemed more and more convinced, that there was this link between all living things, and that DMT's real purpose was maybe to link the science and the spiritual.

Stephen Hawkin once spoke of the dimensions of the universe that we know of, and the only logical explanation that there must be many different dimensions, that as humans we couldn't yet comprehend. I have to remind myself that intelligent as we are, we are still more cave man, than supreme intelligence within the scheme of things.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

An interesting article by one of the world's leading experts on Ketamine

The word 'psychedelic' was invented by an English psychiatrist (Humphrey Osmond) and means 'mind-revealing'. A psychedelic drug may tell us more about how the mind constructs reality, personality and a sense of meaning and sacredness. It is sometimes said that ketamine is not a psychedelic drug because it has anaesthetic properties not seen with LSD, DMT, psilocybin and mescaline. Nevertheless, it can access all of the realms of consciousness mapped out by psychiatrist Stanislav Grof on the basis of LSD research. Ketamine is mentioned in (for example) Psychedelics Encyclopedia, Psychedelic Drugs Reconsidered and The Essential Psychedelic Guide.

Have a read of the full article maybe.

http://oceanofjoy.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/ketamine-and-quantum-psychiatry-dr-karl.html


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

My friend has a book called DMT the spirit molecule. It's amazing to read the trip reports and see how so many people have somewhat similar experiences whereby they talk of another "being" or "entity" which guides them through this new world. It mentioned a connection with the pineal gland which causes dreaming, so it's sort of like being blasted off into dream land while you are awake and conscious.

I want to try it, salvia has similar duration and intensity but it's not a tryptamine and I've never heard of anyone comparing the two so must be pretty unique. I remember an infamous site had DMT but we're too late now.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Sounds like it could be fun. Do people seriously believe it connects you to a "higher power" or something though? Come on guys, let's not be silly, it's a hallucinogen, of course you're gonna see unexplainable things.


This is genuinely the best and most interesting thread i've seen on UK-M ever lol. It's a hallucinogen but why are these hormones active only when you sleep and die? Why do people who have experienced DMT never see the world in the same way again? Are they all nuts?


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Is this something you can buy then? Sounds like something id love to try, I remember when I was into mushrooms when they were legal here a few years ago and it's safe to say that the trips I went on were life changing. Just saw things in a complete different way. It's so hard to describe it but nothing has come close to it. Unreal


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Well i've been around and tried many things but will always remember my strongest trip, being around 13 wanting to take my crosser out for a blast but no fuel so did what any keen 13yr old would do and looked at my mums scooter, pipe and can in hand i opened the fuel cap and pushed the pipe in but not quite as far a i should have and proceeded to suck on the pipe for the next 60 seconds i was in a ****ing Aztec desert the wood floor was now sand and to my right was the taj mahal then bang back to normal unreal so being the **** i am and still thinking wow i had another go just to make sure then went and laid down with a banging head and never tried it again.


----------

